# Mail Merge error



## Russk68 (May 21, 2019)

Hi All
First time trying to do this:
I am trying to print labels from my Excel spreadsheet with Word using mail merge. It's a XLSM that I changed to XLSX. When Word tries to open the file, I get this message: This workbook contains unreadable content and cannot be opened.

Any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## mole999 (May 22, 2019)

changed or saved as, just changing the extension won't wash, you have to open in the original format and then save as


----------



## Macropod (May 22, 2019)

Aside from the fact that merely changing the extension doesn't change the file type, why bother? A mailmerge will work quite happily with a xlsm data source.


----------



## Russk68 (May 22, 2019)

Ah
I'll give that a try!


----------

